# Quick video # 5



## stonecreek (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## AdamFly (Mar 1, 2017)

Do you offer hunts or do you just hunt these privately? You obviously have a good hog populations and good dogs. Great videos by the way, I'm new here but have went back through your videos to watch them, thanks for posting them.


----------



## antharper (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks for sharing , enjoyed it !!!


----------



## cwa1104sab (Mar 7, 2017)

Good stuff, I always enjoy the dog hunt videos !


----------

